

Automakers Aim to Drive Away Car Computer Hackers - spking
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/computer-hackers-dissect-cars-automakers-react-27132494

======
BrandonMarc
Welcome to the future.

I think this quote nails it: yesterday, you stepped into a car; today, you
climb into a computer.

